# Intel 82801H HD Audio: snd_hda_intel, but no sound

## jeffk

I have the snd_hda_intel module built and loaded, but no sound on my Thinkpad T61p. Is there something additional I need to emerge in the ALSA category? Thanks.

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidiafb               44572  0 

fb_ddc                  2880  1 nvidiafb

i2c_algo_bit            6212  1 nvidiafb

vgastate                8000  1 nvidiafb

nvidia               6215144  26 

snd_hda_intel         237208  1 

snd_pcm                72452  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21764  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49300  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8324  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10376  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

sg                     29340  0 

intel_agp              23252  0 

agpgart                32388  2 nvidia,intel_agp

i2c_i801                8464  0 

i2c_core               24320  5 nvidiafb,fb_ddc,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia,i2c_i801

e1000                 112128  0 

scsi_wait_scan          1664  0 

sbp2                   22152  0 

firewire_core          39112  0 

crc_itu_t               2432  1 firewire_core

ohci1394               32496  0 

ieee1394               86780  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              12160  0 

usbhid                 26068  0 

ohci_hcd               19972  0 

uhci_hcd               23180  0 

usb_storage            37316  0 

ehci_hcd               28940  0 

usbcore               118956  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 040c (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4230 (rev 61)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 11)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)
```

I'm building alsa-mixer and alsa-tools with ALSA_CARDS="":

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14  USE="gtk midi -fltk" ALSA_CARDS="-darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.15_rc1  USE="midi nls" 0 kB

```

I don't have everything-ALSA emerged:

```
# emerge -s alsa

Searching...   ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ....  

[ Results for search key : alsa ]

[ Applications found : 18 ]

 

*  dev-python/pyalsaaudio

      Latest version available: 0.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 86 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/pyalsaaudio

      Description:   A Python wrapper for the ALSA API

      License:       PSF-2.4

*  games-emulation/mupen64-alsasnd

      Latest version available: 0.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 25 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?threadid=16895

      Description:   Alsa plugin for the mupen64 N64 emulator

      License:       as-is

*  mail-client/balsa

      Latest version available: 2.3.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,507 kB

      Homepage:      http://balsa.gnome.org

      Description:   Email client for GNOME

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.15_rc2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.15_rc2

      Size of files: 774 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 242 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/libclalsadrv

      Latest version available: 1.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kokkinizita.net/linuxaudio/

      Description:   An audio library by Fons Adriaensen <fons.adriaensen@skynet.be>

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/alsa-plugins

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 298 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   ALSA extra plugins

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.15_rc2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0.15_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,178 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 2,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-patch-bay

      Latest version available: 1.0.0-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 243 kB

      Homepage:      http://pkl.net/~node/software/alsa-patch-bay/index.html

      Description:   Graphical patch bay for the ALSA sequencer API.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 1,511 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.15_rc1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.15_rc1

      Size of files: 990 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsamixergui

      Latest version available: 0.9.0.1.2-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 68 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.iua.upf.es/~mdeboer/projects/alsamixergui/

      Description:   AlsaMixerGui - a FLTK based amixer Frontend

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsaplayer

      Latest version available: 0.99.80_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 771 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsaplayer.org/

      Description:   A heavily multi-threaded pluggable audio player.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

      Latest version available: 0.9.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 91 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.paw.za.org/projects/gnome-alsamixer

      Description:   Gnome based ALSA Mixer

      License:       GPL-2

*  sci-electronics/balsa

      Latest version available: 3.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 7,392 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cs.manchester.ac.uk/apt/projects/tools/balsa/

      Description:   The Balsa asynchronous synthesis system

      License:       GPL-2

```

The following kernel configs are set:

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m
```

I used the alsaconf utility, seems to incicate things are OK:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf by hand ... [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...              [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

============================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!
```

Thanks if anyone can spot any missing softwar or configuration.

----------

## Arrta

Hi, I too have an intel onboard soundcard that stopped working as of today..

I am running a MythTV system.

The NTSC channels have no audio and the HDTV channels do cause I pass through the AC3.

It worked fine yesterday and known good video nolonger works.

MPlayer also will not play audio and it worked yesterday.

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            30624  0

snd_mixer_oss          12288  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            23168  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4096  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                30416  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5004  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           21276  0

snd_ac97_codec         70692  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                45828  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              12548  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    26724  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5128  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ipv6                  189092  16

nvidia               6829716  34

agpgart                19796  1 nvidia

ac97_bus                2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

rtc                     9880  0

lirc_streamzap         14340  1

lirc_dev               12276  1 lirc_streamzap

msp3400                24608  0

saa7127                 9236  0

saa7115                12816  0

tuner                  46504  0

ivtv                  103824  0

firmware_class          7168  1 ivtv

i2c_algo_bit            5124  1 ivtv

cx2341x                 9348  1 ivtv

tveeprom               13072  1 ivtv

i2c_core               14208  8 nvidia,msp3400,saa7127,saa7115,tuner,ivtv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev               23680  1 ivtv

v4l2_common            12032  7 msp3400,saa7127,saa7115,tuner,ivtv,cx2341x,videodev

v4l1_compat            12292  2 ivtv,videodev

e100                   26764  0

mii                     4096  1 e100

xfs                   441700  1

nfs                    90944  0

lockd                  47496  1 nfs

sunrpc                114556  2 nfs,lockd

scsi_wait_scan          1792  0

ata_piix               10884  8

libata                 77620  1 ata_piix

sbp2                   17416  0

ohci1394               27824  0

ieee1394               56888  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10112  0

usbhid                 21216  0

ohci_hcd               16644  0

uhci_hcd               18828  0

usb_storage            59584  0

ehci_hcd               24332  0

usbcore                85896  8 lirc_streamzap,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
```

Installed Alsa Components

```
asgard ~ # emerge --search alsa-

Searching...

[ Results for search key : alsa- ]

[ Applications found : 9 ]

*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.14a-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14a-r1

      Size of files: 767 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 242 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/alsa-plugins

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 298 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   ALSA extra plugins

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 2,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,120 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-headers

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 2,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  media-sound/alsa-patch-bay

      Latest version available: 1.0.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 243 kB

      Homepage:      http://pkl.net/~node/software/alsa-patch-bay/index.html

      Description:   Graphical patch bay for the ALSA sequencer API.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-tools

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 1,511 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.14

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14

      Size of files: 990 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

      License:       GPL-2
```

----------

## wotp

What kernel?

----------

